

A Developer’s view on iOS development… - eben
http://sdk.org.nz/2011/01/06/a-developers-view-on-ios-development/
Dear Ycombinator,<p>I've been meaning to share some of my experiences as an iOS developer for some time now. This is just a small glimpse into the wide world of what's happening out there.
======
eben
This is some of my experience as an iOS developer that I would like to share
with you.

